# My Zaph Waveguide TMMs (what I did with my $500)



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

Some of you may remember that I was one of the cash winners a few months ago. I was very grateful and promised to post on what I did with the money. Well its been a while (I work slowly) but I built a pair of Zaph Waveguide TMM speakers. They're up and running and are awesome. They still need paint and stain, but those are details, right now I'm just taking 5 and enjoying the fruits of my labor.

Here is my most recent pic of them. Since this pic I cleaned my music room big time, made some feet for them and moved them around in the room a bit. I'll take more pics when I put a finish on them, but for now here is a pic of them doing their thing and a link to my google picasa web album where you can see over 50 pics of build progress. If anybody is interested or has any questions, ask away. 

Build Gallery


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats are in order- I know these were a long time coming with planning/decisions and all. The cabs look great!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, nice job.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Congrats on the win and the build!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

very cool. What are the speakers? Did you just fit the horn to match the front of the tweeter? What is the idea/process behind that?


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

dougc said:


> very cool. What are the speakers? Did you just fit the horn to match the front of the tweeter? What is the idea/process behind that?


It is not my design, the build is detailed here on Zaph's website.

http://zaphaudio.com/Waveguidetmm.html

The woofer is the Seas CA18RNX and the tweeter is the Seas 27TDFC. It is simply press fitted to the back of the waveguide. The reasoning and methodology are all detailed in Zaph's writeup here.

http://zaphaudio.com/hornconversion.html

Lots of interesting stuff, I'd explain it but you're better off just reading it from him.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

your using the kx drivers! (YES!)


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice build!!! Congrats :T


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

Chester said:


> your using the kx drivers! (YES!)


Heh, thanks for noticing. They do a great job of high-passing the mains and low passing the sub, adding delay, etc etc, and all for free.


----------



## critofur (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow, only one page? Let's resuscitate this thread... I've been curious about these speakers for years - do you still have them? Can we get your long, long term review? I imagine the design could potentially work well with quite a few different woofer options. I'm interested in trying because I have many woofers, but not that particular model. (Yes I know I'd need to take measurements and come up with a new crossover, or at least twesks...)


----------

